# Fayetteville/Fayette Co. Ga, a/m-id#6414, Zeus



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13604601

*Zeus' appearance alone is impressive! He's a big, seemingly purebred German Shephard. Zeus is also NEUTERED--a huge, huge plus for you! He's a strong fella, but I was able to handle him on the leash without any trouble. Zeus is small dog aggressive, so he'd probably do best in a home without other small pets. While Zeus seems like a bully to little creatures, he's actually a sweetheart who loves belly rubs! He'll flop down on his back like a little puppy if it means a good rubdown! Zeus is so smart--it's a shame to see him wasting his potential in a small kennel without much stimulation. He's ready for a new, forever home! 


Fayette County Animal Shelter 
Peachtree City, GA 
<span style="color: #FF0000">(770)631-7210 </span>*


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*<span style="color: #6600CC">Received this info. from shelter director</span>:

This guy would be a great candidate to pull. He has small dog (small dog only) aggression but is great on every other front. Partially trained, great with kids, large dogs and even cats. Just doesn’t really tolerate anything under 20lbs, especially if they are over exuberant.

Any help with this guy is well appreciated. He is one of my favorite dogs here but we are currently full. 

Regards,

Miguel Abi-Hassan
Director of Animal Control
Fayette County
P (770) 631-7210
F (770) 631-0328*


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What a handsome boy.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yikes! Found this boy on page 2. no interest.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #330099">*Animal Control
Fayette County
P (770) 631-7210
F (770) 631-0328 *</span>


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Such a beautiful dog..no interest??


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

This gorgeous boy is still listed.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Big bump for handsome Zeus...anybody???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

listing removed


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh I hope he was adopted. Can anyone call and confirm?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaOh I hope he was adopted. Can anyone call and confirm?


I've tried a couple times and got a machine. Will keep trying to get through.


----------

